# WOC: Heavenly Creature Collection



## bobbiedoll03 (Jun 22, 2012)

With all the new swatches popping up I am really curious to hear what people are planning to haul and/or are excited about. My list is on hold until I can see the collection in person just b/c I find Mineralized products to glittery for my liking.

  	Anyway, lists and thoughts???


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (Jun 22, 2012)

I was able to see the collection in person today and most of the items looked like they were very WOC friendly. My eyes are set on done of the blushes and msfs. I don't care for mineralized eyeshadows so I won't be getting any of those


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Jun 22, 2012)

TXBeautyBaby said:


> I was able to see the collection in person today and most of the items looked like they were very WOC friendly. My eyes are set on done of the blushes and msfs. I don't care for mineralized eyeshadows so I won't be getting any of those


  	Were the msfs glitter bombs???


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (Jun 23, 2012)

bobbiedoll03 said:


> Were the msfs glitter bombs???


  	They didn't look like glitter bombs to me


----------



## Curly1908 (Jun 23, 2012)

So far only the exfoliator interests me.  I've been meaning to try it for YEARS.


----------



## afulton (Jun 24, 2012)

I am looking forward to getting another Volcanic Ash Exfoliator.


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Jun 24, 2012)

Curly1908 said:


> So far only the exfoliator interests me.  I've been meaning to try it for YEARS.


  	Me too...I have been pretty scared to use it because I have rather sensitive skin but as I have gotten older my skin requires exfoliation now.


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Jun 24, 2012)

i really want to know what the promo model has on her lips...it doesn't really look like any of the products in the collection to me.


----------



## Richelle83 (Jun 24, 2012)

bobbiedoll03 said:


> i really want to know what the promo model has on her lips...it doesn't really look like any of the products in the collection to me.


  	I think it's Fire Sign and Galaxy Rose. Those two seem to be the closest based on swatches.


----------



## aradhana (Jun 24, 2012)

there's a part of me that wants stratus and one of the msfs but I am starting to think I should skip the MSG...there seems to be a lot of good stuff coming up! I dunno maybe I'll just get stratus and call it a day!


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Jun 24, 2012)

Richelle83 said:


> I think it's Fire Sign and Galaxy Rose. Those two seem to be the closest based on swatches.


  	Thanks!


----------



## KelseeBrianaJai (Jun 24, 2012)

I can NOT wait for this collection!!!


----------



## SOMUCH2SHAY (Jun 24, 2012)

WARNING!!!!     WARNING!!!!!!!!!    WARNING!!!!!!!!!!!!

  	AMATEUR SWATCHES TO FOLLOW.  

  	Seriously though, I wasn't planning to post these.  I just took them for my own benefit to help decide which items I will purchase from this collection.  Y'all can thank Eekaboo for convincing me to post them. As an additional warning, the true color and beauty of some of the items just can't be captured on a simple camera phone.  So please don't get mad if you go off these swatches and don't like the color in person. Lastly, enjoy hauling ladies.  





  	Across the top row: cut a caper, cusp of dawn, venus, fire sign
  	Just below: pleasure seeker and supernova






  	Left: meteoric
  	Middle: galaxy rose
  	Right: astral






  	Middle row: pleasure seeker, super nova, solar ray
  	Bottom row: stratus, ring of saturn


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jun 24, 2012)

^^ thank you for the swatches , I still can't decide what I want... Lol


----------



## Richelle83 (Jun 24, 2012)

I WANT IT ALL AND I WANT IT NOW!!! Well except for Cusp of Dawn...doesn't appeal to me at all.


----------



## SOMUCH2SHAY (Jun 24, 2012)

Richelle83 said:


> I WANT IT ALL AND I WANT IT NOW!!! Well except for Cusp of Dawn...doesn't appeal to me at all.


  	I put almost everything on hold!  I didn't expect to like cusp of dawn, but I did in person.  The picture doesn't do it justice.  On the other hand, I thought I'd love pleasure seeker, but I didn't once I swatched it.  The picture actually makes it look nice.


----------



## SOMUCH2SHAY (Jun 24, 2012)

BTW-  I swatched the MSFs but they didn't show up on camera, so not worth posting.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jun 24, 2012)

What did u think of the MSFs ? Are any of them similar to other MSFs?


----------



## EekaBoo (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks SOMUCH2SHAY!! Your swatches helped me a lot. I think I definitely need Fire Sign!


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Jun 25, 2012)

O my...thanks for the swatches. Surprisingly nothing is standing out to me as must haves! I think i am finally getting to the point where I already have more makeup than i can use. 

  	My list remains at :
  	Earthshine just because I love dark MSFs and VAC


----------



## stealmyheartlve (Jun 25, 2012)

I just ordered MES in Magnetic Attraction, MSF in Center of Universe and MB in Supernova & Stratus.
  	I'm still deciding on the MB in Ring of Saturn. Thoughts... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








  	Thanks for the swatches SOMUCH2SHAY


----------



## SOMUCH2SHAY (Jun 25, 2012)

BeautyByLele said:


> What did u think of the MSFs ? Are any of them similar to other MSFs?


  	Sadly, I don't have any MSFs (yet), so I have absolutely nothing to compare them to.  I can tell you what I thought of them and hopefully that helps. 


  	Light Year= didn't even try

  	Star Wonder= This one was a mixture of light pink and gold shimmer.  So pretty.

  	Center of the Universe= My favorite of them all.  This one melted into my skin.  Absolutely beautiful!  It was like an orange tinted glorify.  I can't wait to use it!

  	Earthshine= I didn't care for this one at first, but I might give it a second look. It was like a dark brown with a burgundy tint with gold shimmer.  I just wasn't sure if this would look good on me, so I didn't put it on hold.  I thought it would be beautiful on darker skin tones, but now I'm thinking I should give it a shot.


----------



## SOMUCH2SHAY (Jun 25, 2012)

stealmyheartlve said:


> I just ordered MES in Magnetic Attraction, MSF in Center of Universe and MB in Supernova & Stratus.
> I'm still deciding on the MB in Ring of Saturn. Thoughts...
> 
> 
> ...


  	Awww.  Must be nice to have a pro card!   You're welcome for the swatches.  Hope they helped.   I liked Ring of Saturn.  I have it on hold for now, but it may not make the final list.  It's not really a must buy.


----------



## kimbunney (Jun 25, 2012)

After an awful day at work it's wonderful to come see the collection online, but the frustrating part is I STILL HAVE NO SET LIST! The only thing I knew for certain was 4/5 lippies so I hauled Venus, Cut-a-caper, Pleasureseeker and Cusp of dawn. I'm such a lipstick addict. 

  	I still don't know what MES I want but I'm def. limiting myself to 2 or 3 at most. One blush and most likely will be Stratus. I want to try the creamsheen as well so I might order those tomorrow.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks for the swatches SOMUCH2SHAY. I'm glad you were convinced to share them. I ended up getting more MSFs than I initially planned, so I ordered less lipsticks and cremesheens.

  	MSF: Star Wonder, Center of the Universe, Earthshine
  	Lipstick: Cut a Caper, Venus, Fire Sign
  	Cremesheen Glass: Meteoric, Astral, Galaxy Rose


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 25, 2012)

kimbunney said:


> After an awful day at work it's wonderful to come see the collection online, but the frustrating part is I STILL HAVE NO SET LIST! The only thing I knew for certain was 4/5 lippies so I hauled Venus, Cut-a-caper, Pleasureseeker and Cusp of dawn. I'm such a lipstick addict.
> 
> I still don't know what MES I want but I'm def. limiting myself to 2 or 3 at most. One blush and most likely will be Stratus. I want to try the creamsheen as well so I might order those tomorrow.


  	I plan to swatch Cusp of Dawn and Pleasureseeker in person. I was on the fence about those two, so I ordered what I definitely knew I wanted. I'm not sure if I'm getting any MES yet. They look so pretty, but I don't know if I'll wear them.


----------



## leahrenae (Jun 26, 2012)

thanks for the swatches! I decided to go ahead and get Earthshine and Stratus...that's it. 
  	I thought I'd want more, but I have so much already, these two are the only things that I have NOTHING like.
  	I've placed my order, can't wait to get them


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Jun 26, 2012)

SOMUCH2SHAY said:


> You're very welcome.  I keep looking at the pictures, and I've talked myself into Fire Sign too!
> 
> 
> You're welcome.  If you get Earthshine, can you post pics of it on you?  Better yet, do you have any pictures with dark MSFs, or can you tell me some to google?
> ...


  	I have always loved Metal Rock and the Dark middle section of Warm blend msf.


----------



## Richelle83 (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm getting my packages today!!! Ordered a bit more than I originally planned but that's cool. I knew this collection would be up early, just didn't think it would come up the same time as Pro!

  	I'm jealous for all those who have Metal Rock, wasn't into MAC then, but I do have Warm Blend and I adore that MSF.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 26, 2012)

Ring of Saturn is pretty on you.  THanks for the swatches.  I guess I"ll have to see these in person. LOL I made an order AND STILL Don't know.  I kinda want cusp of dawn now.


----------



## TishP81 (Jun 26, 2012)

HEY GIRL!!!!


----------



## TishP81 (Jun 26, 2012)

I want Fire Sign, Earthshine and Supernova.


----------



## sss215 (Jun 26, 2012)

EekaBoo said:


> Thanks SOMUCH2SHAY!! Your swatches helped me a lot. I think I definitely need Fire Sign!


  	I think I need it too!  and thats its.  I am never moved by mineralize products.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Jun 26, 2012)

I ordered astral, fire sign, galaxy rose, stratus, earthshine and venus.

  	i hope i'm finished.


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Jun 26, 2012)

The photos on Temptalia's website always gets me! her camera is just awesome.

  	After seeing more swatches in the main page my list has adjusted:

  	Galaxy Rose C.S
  	Star Wonder MSF

  	I took off VAC just because the price is a bit much for me...and I am on the fence about Earthshine because someone said it is very similar to the dark strip in Warm Blend MSF and I don't want it if I can dupe it at home. 

  	I really want to see swatches of stuff on WOC though...


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jun 26, 2012)

This is what I'm thinking.... SKIP the MES !!  Get MSF- Earthshine, Center of Universe MB - Ring of Saturn, Stratus CSG - Astral, Meteoric Skin care - VAE, Mineralized Charge Water Moisture Eyecream  *if Earthshine is close to the Warm Blend strip then I will skip as well


----------



## Richelle83 (Jun 26, 2012)

BeautyByLele said:


> *if Earthshine is close to the Warm Blend strip then I will skip as well


  	It's not!
  	Warm-Earthshine


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jun 26, 2012)

Hehe... Thank you so much Richelle !!! Yay they look nothing alike so Earthshine is staying on my list !!! Star Wonder looks so pretty as well but the swatch of it next to Semi Precious Rose Quartz looked similar so I'm on the fence about that one


----------



## Richelle83 (Jun 26, 2012)

Star-Rose-Blonde


----------



## SOMUCH2SHAY (Jun 26, 2012)

Richelle, thanks so much for all of the swatches today!  Loved them!!!


----------



## EekaBoo (Jun 26, 2012)

So I switched up my list (for now). So far I've ordered:  Center of the Universe Earthshine Stratus  Cusp of Dawn Strictly Plutonic   I can't wait to see more of Temptalia's swatches. If I like what I see I will get Meteoric and Galaxy Rose.


----------



## SOMUCH2SHAY (Jun 26, 2012)

I ended up ordering galaxy rose and earthshine.  Didn't want to risk those being sold out when I go to pick up my hold items next week.


----------



## EekaBoo (Jun 26, 2012)

I thought I was going to like Astral more than Galaxy Rose, but I love every swatch I've seen of Galaxy Rose! I feel like I could find a cheaper dupe for Astral.


----------



## driz69 (Jun 26, 2012)

I ordered Earthshine and Center of the Universe seemed like the stars of the MSF's.


----------



## driz69 (Jun 26, 2012)

I passed on the blushes although they look fantastic in the pans i dont need another hot pink blush


----------



## driz69 (Jun 26, 2012)

Ooo earthshine looks lovely cant wait. Thanks for the swatch


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Jun 26, 2012)

Richelle83 said:


> It's not!
> Warm-Earthshine


  	Thanks for this!!! Def a big difference.


----------



## sss215 (Jun 27, 2012)

Richelle83 said:


> It's not! Warm-Earthshine


  Thanks, I am going to take my warm blend to the store with me and do the same comparison just to see how it swatches. Im so intrigued now!


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

I ordered Ring Of Saturn MB last night and now I want Earthshine MSF. I'll wait til it gets in the store.


----------



## aradhana (Jun 27, 2012)

i have problems. i just got stratus and earthshine today, ring of saturn and center of the universe arrive tomorrow, and i put three of the mes on hold for next thrusday at the local store.....


----------



## SOMUCH2SHAY (Jun 27, 2012)

aradhana said:


> i have problems. i just got stratus and earthshine today, ring of saturn and center of the universe arrive tomorrow, and i put three of the mes on hold for next thrusday at the local store.....


  	That's not bad at all!  I have 15 items on hold (I'll probably buy 11) and I ordered three items online because I wanted to get Earthshine and Galaxy Rose (the third was one of the nail polishes). I really want to play with earthshine, but I don't like the swirls they sent me so I'm going to see if they have a better one (with more purple) at the store next week.


----------



## Richelle83 (Jun 27, 2012)

SOMUCH2SHAY said:


> That's not bad at all!  I have 15 items on hold (I'll probably buy 11) and I ordered three items online because I wanted to get Earthshine and Galaxy Rose (the third was one of the nail polishes). I really want to play with earthshine, *but I don't like the swirls they sent me so I'm going to see if they have a better one (with more purple) at the store next week*.


  	I always do that! I hope the BU's I got are similar to the one I have.


----------



## aradhana (Jun 27, 2012)

SOMUCH2SHAY said:


> That's not bad at all!  I have 15 items on hold (I'll probably buy 11) and I ordered three items online because I wanted to get Earthshine and Galaxy Rose (the third was one of the nail polishes). I really want to play with earthshine, but I don't like the swirls they sent me so I'm going to see if they have a better one (with more purple) at the store next week.


  	you know, when we first started seeing pictures of this collection i didn't even like the swirls...i was like, eh...whatever. now? love the swirls, love swatches...


----------



## sss215 (Jun 28, 2012)

Has anyone used Earthshine all over the face as a bronzer.  How do you like it?  it looks like it has a little purple tint to it in the swatches.  Could be the flashes in the camera, but I am wondering, cause I would  to use it as a bronzer as opposed to anything else.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 28, 2012)

I have Supernova on hold at Pro. I usually get there the morning of a launch and have no worries about getting what I want. However I just couldn't get out of bed this morning. Oh well there is always tomorrow.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Jun 28, 2012)

i thought i was done.

  	i ordered meteoric and strictly platonic...

  	if they restock supernova i'll be getting  that too...

  	when does this pop up in stores?


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 28, 2012)

Ashleybubbles83 said:


> i thought i was done.
> 
> i ordered meteoric and strictly platonic...
> 
> ...


  	July 5th


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 28, 2012)

sss215 said:


> Has anyone used Earthshine all over the face as a bronzer. How do you like it? it looks like it has a little purple tint to it in the swatches. Could be the flashes in the camera, but I am wondering, cause I would to use it as a bronzer as opposed to anything else.


  	I haven't used it on my face yet, but the purple tint is from the burgundy swirl. Here are swatches in the main thread showing the different colors you can get. So you could probably avoid the purple tint if you focus only on the gold base and brown swirl.

  	http://www.specktra.net/t/179581/mac-heavenly-creature-discussion/3900#post_2242991


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Jun 29, 2012)

I could not wait any longer! I just ordered Earthsine...I can not wait to see it. I have so many ideas to use it with a few blushes I have...My dirty plum needs some company!


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 29, 2012)

bobbiedoll03 said:


> I could not wait any longer! I just ordered Earthsine...I can not wait to see it. I have so many ideas to use it with a few blushes I have...My dirty plum needs some company!


  	I'd love to see what you do. I'm still learning how to apply and use it.


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Jun 29, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I'd love to see what you do. I'm still learning how to apply and use it.


  	Ok, I will keep you posted. I am thinking about going out to get a fan brush for it just in case.


----------



## Richelle83 (Jun 29, 2012)

bobbiedoll03 said:


> Ok, I will keep you posted. I am thinking about going out to get a fan brush for it just in case.


  	Don't have an extensive brush collection yet but using a huge fluffy brush(ELF mineral brush) I got Earthshine to show up as a highlighter. Not sure I'd use it all over though. Any blush brush has lead to disaster lol but it looked pretty in dark lighting only! So yes a fan brush will be a good idea for this one!


----------



## EekaBoo (Jun 29, 2012)

I wouldn't use Earthshine all over either. I've been using it with Sigma's small duo-fiber brush to contour with. I'll probably try it as a blush this weekend.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 29, 2012)

I've been using a regular blush brush, so that explains it! I guess I need to invest in a fan and/or big fluffy brush. Is it better to use a duo-fibre brush for mineralize stuff? Seems like the brushes that come out with the mineralize collections are usually duo fibre or synthetic. Why is that?



EekaBoo said:


> I wouldn't use Earthshine all over either. I've been using it with Sigma's small duo-fiber brush to contour with. I'll probably try it as a blush this weekend.


----------



## sss215 (Jun 29, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I've been using a regular blush brush, so that explains it! I guess I need to invest in a fan and/or big fluffy brush. Is it better to use a duo-fibre brush for mineralize stuff? Seems like the brushes that come out with the mineralize collections are usually duo fibre or synthetic. Why is that?


  The white bristles are spread out, so they pick up less color.   The heaviness of the black bristles help create a soft glow when blending and sheering out. I think the "skunk" brushes are great for this as I love the 131 when applying some of my brighter blushes,   I can build color as I want, without over doing it.  The 187 and 188 in this collection are good with powders.  For liquids, because of the variations of bristle sizes, I could never get a streak free finish, without trying too hard. I do like the 130 for liquid though.   Plus, I think the duo fiber brushes are visually stimulating with collections that look as unique as this one. It's function and it looks good with the products.   That's  MAC marketing 101, lol


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 29, 2012)

I finally made it down to the Pro store. Sad to say I walked away with nothing. The lipstick colors were again easily duped by other things in the perm collection or something I already had. I mentioned before that I want to love MES but for the most part they end up just sitting there and looking pretty.


----------



## afulton (Jul 1, 2012)

Here is my haul from the collection:



*MSFs*
  	Center of the Universe
  	Earthshine
*Blush*
  	Supernova
  	Stratus
  	Ring of Saturn
*Eyeshadows*
  	Neo Nebula
  	Magnetic Attraction
  	Universal Appeal

  	I didn't think I would like the eyeshadows until I saw them in person.  I really like Neo Nebula and Universal Appeal.  Looks beautiful applied wet.  I haven't used Magnetic Attraction (MA) yet.  I brought MA because the makeup artist was wearing it and it looked so pretty on her.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jul 2, 2012)

sss215 said:


> Plus, I think the duo fiber brushes are visually stimulating with collections that look as unique as this one. It's function and it looks good with the products. That's MAC marketing 101, lol


  	Thanks so much for explaining this. I want to learn new techniques, but I also want to have a better understanding of what I'm actually doing when I apply makeup. This info is very helpful.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Jul 2, 2012)

Venus Astral Galaxy Rose Fire Sign Strictly Platonic Meteoric Stratus Ring of Saturn Center of the Universe Earthshine VAE   I do believe I am done *now*


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Jul 2, 2012)

Finally got my Earthshine today  I really love it in my swatch but I am bit nervous about how I am going to wear it...can't wait to test it out


----------



## aradhana (Jul 2, 2012)

bobbiedoll03 said:


> Finally got my Earthshine today  I really love it in my swatch but I am bit nervous about how I am going to wear it...can't wait to test it out


  	thats a really nice swirl!
  	i'm wearing earthshine and stratus today....mixed with loverush.
  	i just got my ring of saturn and centre of the universe today...so excited to try them out tomorrow!


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Jul 2, 2012)

aradhana said:


> thats a really nice swirl!
> i'm wearing earthshine and stratus today....mixed with loverush.
> i just got my ring of saturn and centre of the universe today...so excited to try them out tomorrow!


  	stratus is next on my list. I know it will be beautiful with earthshine. 

  	How do you like COTU? I am wondering if it is really necessary for me.


----------



## aradhana (Jul 2, 2012)

bobbiedoll03 said:


> stratus is next on my list. I know it will be beautiful with earthshine.
> 
> How do you like COTU? I am wondering if it is really necessary for me.


  	it looks pretty swatched...but i'll try it on my face tomorrow and report back.  i can't think of anything i have that looks similar...it's kinda sheer tangerine shimmer...i'm thinking it'll look good with immortal flower....


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Jul 2, 2012)

After playing around with earthshine...im just not sure if it is for me. I am going to go to the counter on Thursday because I am thinking another product will be better for me. I am just not liking how it looks on my skin. It is pretty but it really appears muddy unless I use it solely as a highlight and trust me that is the last thing I need (another highlighter). I wanted to be able to use it layered with my blush but...its not looking good. 

  	I am thinking center of the universe or star wonder are going to be better for me.


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Jul 2, 2012)

aradhana said:


> it looks pretty swatched...but i'll try it on my face tomorrow and report back.  i can't think of anything i have that looks similar...it's kinda sheer tangerine shimmer...i'm thinking it'll look good with immortal flower....


  	Ok thanks. I look forward to hearing your thoughts.


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Jul 2, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I've been using a regular blush brush, so that explains it! I guess I need to invest in a fan and/or big fluffy brush. Is it better to use a duo-fibre brush for mineralize stuff? Seems like the brushes that come out with the mineralize collections are usually duo fibre or synthetic. Why is that?


  	i used a fan brush to highlight with it along with my 109 mac brush and just lightly tapped where I wanted the color. 

  	I find if I use a pretty dense brush like my 109 I just tap where I want the color and blend it a bit with my fingers and it works well.


----------



## aradhana (Jul 3, 2012)

so i wore ring of saturn and centre of the universe today....i think they're kinda perfect for my skintone....i really enjoyed stratus and earthshine too, but i think these are somehow even better... CotU gives me a really nice natural glow. I think it made it more clear to me why people like msfs so much!

  	regarding earthshine - i found it worked better on me higher on my cheeks...when i wore it lower or as a contour as some people are doing it has more tendency to look muddy...


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Jul 3, 2012)

aradhana said:


> so i wore ring of saturn and centre of the universe today....i think they're kinda perfect for my skintone....i really enjoyed stratus and earthshine too, but i think these are somehow even better... CotU gives me a really nice natural glow. I think it made it more clear to me why people like msfs so much!
> 
> regarding earthshine - i found it worked better on me higher on my cheeks...when i wore it lower or as a contour as some people are doing it has more tendency to look muddy...


  	totally agree. I placed earthshine right on my cheek bones (from the corner of my eye to my temple) and blended it a bit and it looked lovely.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 4, 2012)

Does anyone have both Metal Rock and Earthshine? How do the two compare?


----------



## afulton (Jul 5, 2012)

I do....I can provide swatches later when I get home.  I also heard it being compared to Warm Blend MSF.  I can post swatches of that one too.


Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Does anyone have both Metal Rock and Earthshine? How do the two compare?


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Jul 5, 2012)

So I checked out the collection in person and walked away with Stratus. So far I have stratus and earthshine. After swatching my wishlist is now:

  	Galaxy Rose
  	Fire Sign
  	These two together make a beautiful lip combo

  	Center of the Universe
  	This is my favorite of the MSF. It is so pretty on the skin and I was lucky to swatch one that was more coral than pink. I hope I can still get it next week


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Jul 5, 2012)

For those of you that picked up Venus how are you wearing it? Do you love it as much as you did in the store?

  	I tried it on and thought it was nothing too special, but now i just can't stop thinking about it...


----------



## CartoonChic (Jul 5, 2012)

bobbiedoll03 said:


> For those of you that picked up Venus how are you wearing it? Do you love it as much as you did in the store?
> 
> I tried it on and thought it was nothing too special, but now i just can't stop thinking about it...


  	Same here. I got Venus with my original HC order. I like it and do think it's pretty. If you shop at Victoria's Secret, it reminds me of the soft pink lipstick shades the models wear. When I first swatched it, I thought it was just nice. Nothing spectacular. But I'm slowly wondering if I should get a BU. It's so easy and effortless to wear, as I find with Lustres in general. I just wear it and go. No liner or gloss needed. I'll add that Revlon #680 Temptress is very close to Venus, but a bit brighter. I probably won't get a BU, but I do think it's nice to have.


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Jul 5, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> Same here. I got Venus with my original HC order. I like it and do think it's pretty. If you shop at Victoria's Secret, it reminds me of the soft pink lipstick shades the models wear. When I first swatched it, I thought it was just nice. Nothing spectacular. But I'm slowly wondering if I should get a BU. It's so easy and effortless to wear, as I find with Lustres in general. I just wear it and go. No liner or gloss needed. I'll add that Revlon #680 Temptress is very close to Venus, but a bit brighter. I probably won't get a BU, but I do think it's nice to have.


  	thanks for the dupe suggestion...I think I might prefer the brighter cheaper version


----------



## sss215 (Jul 5, 2012)

bobbiedoll03 said:


> So I checked out the collection in person and walked away with Stratus. So far I have stratus and earthshine. After swatching my wishlist is now:  Galaxy Rose Fire Sign These two together make a beautiful lip combo  Center of the Universe This is my favorite of the MSF. It is so pretty on the skin and I was lucky to swatch one that was more coral than pink. I hope I can still get it next week


   Fire Sign and Galaxy rose, so beautiful together!  I found that Galaxy Rose on its own is very pigmented.  It's one of the most opaque cremesheens I've ever seen. The perfect watermelon pink gloss.  With Fire Sign, it's warmer and becomes red watermelon pink.Fire Sign and Galaxy Rose are so pretty and unique to me.  I love them!  The Earthshine on the counter was on the brown side and blended right in to my hand.  I think it would be the perfect skin tone bronzer for me, but I prefer highlighters for the glow as oppose to bronzing since I am already a darker brown. And the micro glitter wasn't really my thing.     Earthshine is a perfect bronzer for browner girls. It's been a long  time coming for MAC to release  a MSF in this shade! I think a few sprays of fix plus would really make it look great!  I swatched  supernova and it was kinda dry and chalky on my hand.  I think it was brighter than I thought. It wasn't too complex either. I was looking for something more luxe and deep, but it fell flat. So glad I skipped it during the online rush.


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (Jul 6, 2012)

My amazing boyfriend let me get a couple items on his tab since I won't be able to haul til next week. I went to the counter and left with center of the universe and stratus. I think I'm going to pick up earthshine and star wonder of they're still available next week


----------



## Richelle83 (Jul 6, 2012)

TXBeautyBaby said:


> My amazing boyfriend let me get a couple items on his tab since I won't be able to haul til next week. I went to the counter and left with center of the universe and stratus. I think I'm going to pick up *earthshine and star wonder of they're still available next week*


  	Don't worry, they will be! If not at a counter for sure on the internet!


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks Richelle! I really hope so I picked the stuff I really wanted/ thought would sell out first. I'm calling stores Friday to see who still has stuff left so they can put it on hold lol As soon as my check hits Saturday I'm running to a MAC counter lol


----------



## afulton (Jul 7, 2012)

afulton said:


> I do....I can provide swatches later when I get home.  I also heard it being compared to Warm Blend MSF.  I can post swatches of that one too.


  	Left to Right:
  	Metal Rock MSF, Earthshine MSF, Warm Blend MSF


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Jul 7, 2012)

I got a sample of the VAE from my counter and used it tonight and OMG I love how my skin feels and I actually love the smell of the product. I thought it would be similar to LUSH Dark Angels and that I would not want VAE because of the possible dupe; however after using both of them, i totally prefer VAE over dark angels. My skin feels like butta!


----------



## shygirl (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## KelseeBrianaJai (Jul 9, 2012)

Sooooo far I have Fire Sign Cut a Caper... Which is gooorrrgeoouusss Supernova...which is even more gorgeous Earthshine...BOMB!!! Apply with a light hand And I'm patiently waiting on Center of the Universe!!!' :encore:


----------



## aradhana (Jul 9, 2012)

thanks for that comparison picture shy girl! so many beautiful mess that I've missed!!!


----------



## Bach (Jul 11, 2012)

I think Earthshine is more comparable to Petticoat.

  	infact Im beginning to think Earthshine might be the same as Stratus..


----------



## Richelle83 (Jul 11, 2012)

Bach said:


> I think Earthshine is more comparable to Petticoat.
> 
> infact Im beginning to think Earthshine might be the same as Stratus..


  	Oh no to both of those...you are referring to the closeness in shades correct?


----------



## KelseeBrianaJai (Jul 14, 2012)

Did any of you buy Star Wonder MSF ... If so swatches pleaasseeee


----------



## Richelle83 (Jul 14, 2012)

KelseeBrianaJai said:


> Did any of you buy Star Wonder MSF ... If so swatches pleaasseeee


 http://www.specktra.net/t/180220/mac-heavenly-creature-july-2012#post_2246881


----------



## aradhana (Jul 15, 2012)

the other day i passed by a counter and they still had light year and venus...
  	i keep thinking about going back for them...


----------



## Fiberluver (Jul 15, 2012)

aradhana said:


> thats a really nice swirl!
> i'm wearing earthshine and stratus today....mixed with loverush.
> i just got my ring of saturn and centre of the universe today...so excited to try them out tomorrow!


  	Oohh - I'm going to try that! Love Rush is one of my favorite blushes.

  	Too bad it is dcd!


----------



## aradhana (Jul 15, 2012)

Fiberluver said:


> Oohh - I'm going to try that! Love Rush is one of my favorite blushes.
> 
> *Too bad it is dcd*!


  	you could try some of the mac stores or counters - they might still have a few kicking around since it's so recent.

  	oh wait, i think you mean it's too bad like it's a pity, as opposed to you still need to buy one...


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 15, 2012)

shygirl said:


>


  	Love your MSF collection.  I would love to get my hands on Gold Spill.  How do you like it?  I see your Metal Rock is well loved.

  	I went crazy with this collection and bought most everything.  I'm not sorry.  I love the mineralize collections and this was one of the best IMO.  Really nice colors for WOC too!  In fact, I think there was a nice mix of colors for all skin tones.  I don't know that I can add much to this thread since I bought nearly everything.  But my faves so far (I still haven't tried everything) are Ring of Saturn, Earthshine, Light Year, Meteoric, Magnetic Attraction.


----------



## macgirl3121 (Jul 17, 2012)

So, life totally got in the way of this collection for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I was traveling for work when it launched, finally got back home to CA only to spend 4 days moving to my new house a few days after i got back. I just ordered Earthshine. I still want Stratus and CoTU but they are currently sold out online. I'm too exhausted too hunt them down in store. Hopefully they will restock around the next time I get paid.


----------



## Richelle83 (Jul 17, 2012)

Nordstroms still has them both and pretty much everything else. Hope you can get them!


----------



## Prototype83 (Jul 17, 2012)

I picked up all 4 MSFs and Supernova.  I LOVE Light Year!  It's a very pretty peach glow for everyday.  I'm going back for Stratus..I think.


----------



## KelseeBrianaJai (Jul 17, 2012)

So I added Star Wonder, Light Year, Magnetic Attraction and Ring of Saturn to my haul :shock:


----------



## Richelle83 (Jul 17, 2012)

Prototype83 said:


> I picked up all 4 MSFs and Supernova.  I LOVE Light Year!  It's a very pretty peach glow for everyday.  I'm going back for Stratus..I think.


  	Sent Stratus to a friend of mine, I think she wants to marry it! Definitely recommend it.


----------



## macgirl3121 (Jul 17, 2012)

Richelle83 said:


> Nordstroms still has them both and pretty much everything else. Hope you can get them!


  Thanks for the info. Nordies is a last resort for me because I have a pro card. I'll call my store in Berkeley. Hopefully, they will have some of the sold out items on the website.


----------



## Fiberluver (Jul 18, 2012)

I can't believe how much I love Earthshine. I've been wearing it everyday since I purchased it.

  	Stratus too.

  	I think Earthshine has planted itself right up there with my Gold Deposit msf. Classics!


----------



## Fiberluver (Jul 18, 2012)

A question:

  	How do you all like Light Year?

  	I passed on it since I have so many pink msfs:



 		Porcelain Pink 	
 		Semi Precious Rose Quartz 	
 		Pink Power Wonder Woman 	
 		Redhead 	
 		By Candlelight 	
 		Smooth Merge (has Raspberry too!) 	
 		Glissade 	
 		Blonde 	
 		Triple Fusion 
 
  	Is LY as must buy?

  	Thanks for your input

  	Eye candy:


----------



## afulton (Jul 18, 2012)

Me too!  They both are so beautiful for woc!


Fiberluver said:


> I can't believe how much I love Earthshine. I've been wearing it everyday since I purchased it.
> 
> Stratus too.
> 
> I think Earthshine has planted itself right up there with my Gold Deposit msf. Classics!


----------



## Prototype83 (Jul 18, 2012)

Fiberluver said:


> A question:
> 
> How do you all like Light Year?
> 
> ...


----------



## KelseeBrianaJai (Jul 18, 2012)

afulton said:


> Me too!  They both are so beautiful for woc!


  I love Gold Deposit!!!! Some people don't because of the glitter...but I'm in lllloooovvveeeee:eyelove:


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 18, 2012)

KelseeBrianaJai said:


> I love Gold Deposit!!!! Some people don't because of the glitter...but I'm in lllloooovvveeeee:eyelove:


  	Gold Deposit was my first MSF ever. LOL Funny you should mention the glitter. It drives me to distraction!! However I don't think I will ever swap it out for nostalgic reasons.


----------



## macgirl3121 (Jul 18, 2012)

They restocked online and my order just shipped. Grrrrrrrrr.


----------



## KelseeBrianaJai (Jul 18, 2012)

DILLIGAF said:


> Gold Deposit was my first MSF ever. LOL Funny you should mention the glitter. It drives me to distraction!! However I don't think I will ever swap it out for nostalgic reasons.


 Right!!! It was my first MSF too!!


----------



## KelseeBrianaJai (Jul 18, 2012)

macgirl3121 said:


> They restocked online and my order just shipped. Grrrrrrrrr.


  What all did you order!!


----------



## macgirl3121 (Jul 18, 2012)

KelseeBrianaJai said:


> What all did you order!!


  Just Earthshine so far. That was the only thing in stock yesterday when I pulled the trigger and placed my order. About to order Stratus and CoTU. Hopefully, I can scoop up the rest of the MSF's next week.


----------



## Copperhead (Jul 23, 2012)

Decided to get Stratus blush. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had gotten Ring Of Saturn and while I like it a lot, I like Stratus more.


----------



## luvlydee (Jul 24, 2012)

Copperhead said:


> Decided to get Stratus blush.   I had gotten Ring Of Saturn and while I like it a lot, I like Stratus more.


  Stratus is the only think i got and i am in love. Im not backing it up tho because blushes seem to last forever lol.


----------



## macgirl3121 (Jul 25, 2012)

macgirl3121 said:


> Just Earthshine so far. That was the only thing in stock yesterday when I pulled the trigger and placed my order. About to order Stratus and CoTU. Hopefully, I can scoop up the rest of the MSF's next week.


	 Here is a pic of my Earthshine.


----------



## macgirl3121 (Jul 25, 2012)

My 2nd order just arrived. Stratus and Center of the Universe. I still really want Supernova. Hope I can find it when I get paid on Tuesday.

  	Stratus





  	Center of the Universe


----------



## chinablaq (Jul 26, 2012)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Love your MSF collection.  I would love to get my hands on Gold Spill.  How do you like it?  I see your Metal Rock is well loved.
> 
> I went crazy with this collection and bought most everything.  I'm not sorry.  I love the mineralize collections and this was one of the best IMO.  Really nice colors for WOC too!  In fact, I think there was a nice mix of colors for all skin tones.  I don't know that I can add much to this thread since I bought nearly everything.  But my faves so far (I still haven't tried everything) are Ring of Saturn, Earthshine, Light Year, Meteoric, Magnetic Attraction.


  	I agree that this was the best launch of msf's suitable for WOC. I picked up all of the MSF's and blushes, and they all work great with my NC50 complexion.


----------



## drammy04 (Jul 26, 2012)

I got RoS, Stratus, Supernova, Earthshine, CotU and 2 VAE. Here are my MSF swirls. I looked for the CotU with the most coral and I wanted the deepest Earthshine:


----------



## drammy04 (Jul 26, 2012)

I got RoS, Stratus, Supernova, CotU, Earthshine and 2 VAE. Here are my MSF swirls. I wanted the CotU with the most coral and the deepest Earthshine:


----------



## drammy04 (Jul 26, 2012)

I got RoS, Stratus, Supernova, CotU, Earthshine and 2 VAE. Here are my MSF swirls. I wanted the CotU with the most coral and the deepest Earthshine:


----------



## Fiberluver (Jul 26, 2012)

aradhana said:


> you could try some of the mac stores or counters - they might still have a few kicking around since it's so recent.
> 
> *oh wait, i think you mean it's too bad like it's a pity, as opposed to you still need to buy one... *


	Yeah -that's what I meant! I have it & love it!


----------



## Fiberluver (Jul 26, 2012)

OT: I love Gold Deposit. Of course it was my 1st msf purchase - sat for a year in my drawer and then the 2009 mineralize line hit and that was all she wrote. I love mineral products! Back to GD: I buff it in a lot. Such a lovely gleam!


----------



## macgirl3121 (Jul 26, 2012)

drammy04 said:


> I got RoS, Stratus, Supernova, CotU, Earthshine and 2 VAE. Here are my MSF swirls. I wanted the CotU with the most coral and the deepest Earthshine:


	Ooooooohhhh, I need to get an Earthshine like this. My CoTU has lots of coral though.


----------



## KelseeBrianaJai (Aug 4, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## ainelson86 (Aug 7, 2012)

Do any of you lovely ladies have Light Year? It got such rave reviews on Temptalia, but I'm NW45 and I dont wanna look ashy lol. Is it a winner for WOC?


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 10, 2012)

ainelson86 said:


> Do any of you lovely ladies have Light Year? It got such rave reviews on Temptalia, but I'm NW45 and I dont wanna look ashy lol. Is it a winner for WOC?


  	I have LY. R U going to order on-line or try in-store? It doesn't make me look ashy. Pretty shade. I'm NC45-50 for reference.


----------



## ainelson86 (Aug 10, 2012)

Im going to order online from nordstrom. Decided im going to bite the bullet and get it before it sells out and Im sad lol. Can you post a pic wearing it Fiberluver?


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 15, 2012)

ainelson86 said:


> Im going to order online from nordstrom. Decided im going to bite the bullet and get it before it sells out and Im sad lol. Can you post a pic wearing it Fiberluver?


  	When I wear it I will post a pic.

  	But do get it before it goes away ...


----------

